# Thoughts on Full Preterism??



## Optimus (Aug 11, 2004)

Im new to the topic, i was hanging out with Sam Frost last, and he boldly holds to the second coming of Christ happend in 70AD. What are your thought on that?


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 11, 2004)

This is hyper-preterism and it is heresy. Paul Manata can tell you much more; he has frequently interacted with and refuted such teachers.

{Moving to Eschatology Forum}


----------



## luvroftheWord (Aug 11, 2004)

[u:1683e4adc5]When Shall These Things Be?: A Reformed Response to Hyper-Preterism[/u:1683e4adc5]... This is the only resource you need to overthrow HP claims. Strimple's article on the resurrection alone is worth the price of the book.

Paul Manata also has an interesting transcendental argument against HP that you may find interesting.  [/u]


----------



## Roldan (Aug 11, 2004)

[quote:7e807f11d0="Optimus"]Im new to the topic, i was hanging out with Sam Frost last, and he boldly holds to the second coming of Christ happend in 70AD. What are your thought on that?[/quote:7e807f11d0]


Then he strongly holds to Neo-Gnosticism or really gnosticism ressurected.

Their way of getting out of troubling passges is "oh, thats spiritual" :blah1:


----------



## VanVos (Aug 11, 2004)

Yes this is heresy. It denies the full redemption of man i.e. physical resurrection of the believer and therefore distorts the gospel, making it another gospel Gal 1:6-7. Paul Manta has an excellent argument against this but I'll let him tell you.

VanVos


----------



## openairboy (Aug 11, 2004)

[quote:85ef03abaa="Optimus"]Im new to the topic, i was hanging out with Sam Frost last, and he boldly holds to the second coming of Christ happend in 70AD. What are your thought on that?[/quote:85ef03abaa]

First, I would highly recommend that you don't hang-out with Sam Frost. "Bad company corrupts good character"--a fun excercise is to find the context that Paul quotes this. This teaching is gang green.

Long story short, the Saducees denied the resurrection and that is why they are Sad-U-See. I know they claim they don't deny "the resurrection", but only after emptying it of its content.

openairboy

p.s. Paul, what do you think of their response...I remember seeing one with something about a donut in its title?


----------



## Ianterrell (Aug 12, 2004)

I enjoy being partial preterist very much.


----------



## Optimus (Aug 12, 2004)

thanks for the feed back guys, since it seems that Paul is the nizzle on refuting "hyper-preterism" then i''ll check out his arguments. Thanks again.

BTW, for those who have heard of Sam Frost, he is a really cool person. And he is definatley an intelectual kat. Dont worry, im not convinced of the full preterist stuff, but im just giving respect where its do.

i would LOVE to see Paul and Sam in a debate. I know Paul would devistate, but it would be fun to see.


----------

